# fetal growth discordance



## cfcampbell (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct ICD-9 code to use for twin gestation with growth discordance as the reason for delivery?

I am thinking 651.0x with 656.5x or 656.6x.

Any opinions?


----------



## faithdalton (Dec 2, 2010)

*Growth discordance*

I don't know if I am correct or not, however, I researched this and have come up with the code 651.03. I couldn't find anything that represented growth discordance between twins except for this code. Multiple gestation, twin pregnancy, with antepartum conditon or complication. This seems to be the most logical code to me. I hope that this helps.


----------



## Esoto1 (Jun 17, 2013)

*twins discordant*

I 'll use : 651.03 with 656.53.


----------



## Bready (Jun 19, 2013)

ask your doctor if this classifies as "twin to twin transfusion syndrome"   - twins sharing a single placenta - one twin getting blood from the other "donor" twin  resulting in the donor twin's decreased development. The condition is dangerous to both babies so they are often delivered early to increase the chance of survival.

ICD9: 678.03 (ante)  678.01(delivered)  

Hope I'm right which isn't very often


----------

